# CA Bully event!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I may or may not go out to this ( my bully can't walk so I have nothing to show ) But I wanted to get the word out!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool this one isn't too far, let me know if your going I'll totally go with ya  Maybe we could steal Tiva for the weekend and she how she does in the fun show


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will let you know. Are you going to try and make ADBA Nationals in Tx? Oct 1 and 2nd ... I am putting all my effort towards that and you can go with us if you want. I would have room to bring Dosia too.

I want a pocket Bully so I was thinking about scoping out this show, but like I said my main goals are nationals right now lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd go to Nationals but my son's b day is on the 3rd and I'll be getting ready for his party the day before. Lodi isn't that far though .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah Lodi is only bout 2 hours from me. My van has broken part after part, so I will let you know if I go to this. 

I am renting a car if I have to for Nationals lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i cant wait for the one here in Sept.. night show inside the baseball stadium under the lights..


----------

